# Silmarillion swords



## Kinkasbento (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi guys!
Just wondering if you know where i can buy a replica of Ringil (Fingolfin sword) or any sword from Silmarillion? I know that they are fan based, but i like some design ideas. Do you know where i can order custom swords?
Cheers!


----------



## Elthir (Oct 20, 2017)

Most Tolkieny sword replicas that I've seen for sale appear to be based on the film designs. I've read folks noting that a sword Ringil is (or was) for sale, but I can't actually find one (easily) on the net.

Technically Glamdring and Orcrist are First Age swords 

I don't think the "good guys" used curved blades however. The filmmakers designed them for certain Elves in the films of course, for their own reasons, but (as far as I recall) JRRT uses the words "bent, curved, scimitar" only when describing the blades of the bad guys or orcs.

In the very early version of the Fall of Gondolin, JRRT even singles out one of the Elves of Gondolin as using a curved blade like the orcs, suggesting it was not usual... although I guess one could argue that this possibly applied to Gondolin only for some reason, or maybe just represents an early concept later abandoned.

Anyway you probably don't care either way, and perhaps won't revisit this thread... or you've been ghosting this thread... and now are disappointed with this (so far) one, helpless response.

Or something


----------



## Kinkasbento (Oct 20, 2017)

Galin said:


> Most Tolkieny sword replicas that I've seen for sale appear to be based on the film designs. I've read folks noting that a sword Ringil is (or was) for sale, but I can't actually find one (easily) on the net.
> 
> Technically Glamdring and Orcrist are First Age swords
> 
> ...


I was waiting for an answer, and i really want to thank you since you are the only one that replied.
The lotr or hobbit blades are film based, from United Cutlery, wich is the oficial maker of this swords.
I know you cant find Ringil or Gurthang or even Aranrúth since they were not fully described. We know a few aspects of the swords, but we can still adapt the name( in case of Ringil, the sword of ice)
and your view of the sword. The problem is finding a bladesmith that makes this custom blades( imagine I could send him draws, materials) and he could do the sword. In Tolkien's view these elvish swords were not curve( mainly anglachel, ringil), but some of them were, like you said...guess I have to stick to Glamdring, wich I think its gorgeous, and kinda close or Ringil maybe???
Well I already have Andúril and i rlly wanted a unique sword, but i guess i will have to keep searching and never lost my 
hope....


----------



## Ingolmin (Oct 21, 2017)

Well the armoury of Gondor is ever open for all men, as the kings are now benevolent since Elessar.
But if you really want swords like the High elves fought with, better go to Eressea, maybe you will be allowed.
I was allowed!
Yesterday, I went to picnic with Turin and Gandalf. I will ask them if they can lend their swords to you for some time, after all Dagor Dagorath is far away, it's time to enjoy!


----------



## Kinkasbento (Oct 22, 2017)

Ahahaha I loved the storry


----------



## Azrubêl (Oct 23, 2017)

Ingolmin said:


> Well the armoury of Gondor is ever open for all men, as the kings are now benevolent since Elessar.
> But if you really want swords like the High elves fought with, better go to Eressea, maybe you will be allowed.
> I was allowed!
> Yesterday, I went to picnic with Turin and Gandalf. I will ask them if they can lend their swords to you for some time, after all Dagor Dagorath is far away, it's time to enjoy!



Whatever you're smoking Ingolmin, I want some.


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Oct 24, 2017)

I made custom swords for many years, and though I no longer do so, there are a number of custom bladesmiths who continue doing this work. I could name some good ones if you like, and I could name some to avoid (privately please, not publicly) or you could get a recent copy of KNIVES ANNUAL and go through the maker index in the back. Many bladesmiths will not accept sword orders because they are an order of magnitude more involved than making a knife. And just as a heads-up, you should be prepared to spend several thousand dollars for a high-quality custom sword.

Incidentally, one of my original swords from the 1984 is for sale on eBay right now. (OMG, has it really been 33 years?) It's called Soul-Seeker. (that's linked to the eBay listing) It could be considered elvish in design influence, with a leaf-pattern steel guard.

As a Tolkien enthusiast, I envisioned the iconic named swords of the story very differently from the way they were created for the film. In my mind, the "tragedy" of the Peter Jackson films is that they have crystallized fan-art into a very narrow range of interpretation. Formerly we saw a wide variety of interpretations of the various characters and their accoutrements. Now we see very little in the way of fan art beyond re-iteration of Peter Jackson's vision. This has squashed the ability and willingness of fans to allow their "image-ination" to flow freely. I was personally rather shocked at the rather bizarre film interpretation of the swords found in the troll lair, not to mention the extremely casual way that the swords were handled by the dwarves in the film. (blood would have been spilled right then and there!) So please... when envisioning the swords of The Silmarillion, do not allow yourself to be constrained by anyone else's vision! But when consulting with a reputable swordmaker, do consider their advice on the matter of their craft. I made over three thousand blades in my career, almost one hundred of those were "swords" with blade lengths of over eighteen inches. The bulk of those were custom commissions, and there were probably over two dozen jobs that I was forced to turn down because the client was adamant about some design feature that was completely impractical and I would not do it. For instance: a "ninja sword" with a blade thickness of 3/4 inch. 3/16" would be more practical and useable. 3/4 of an inch would be a crowbar. The client could not or would not accept my advice on this. You could bludgeon somebody with it, but it would not cut. That is an extreme case. Others were more subtle... like outlandish guard designs that would pierce your wrist when actually using the sword, or piercings of the blade that would only weaken it at a critical point.

Actually, I did envision elvish swords as curved and single edged, rather in the form of the Japanese katana but with a more elongated tsuba. It was the mannish swords I thought would be straight and double edged. That was just the way I saw them in my mind.


----------



## Kinkasbento (Oct 27, 2017)

Ty i will check the sword out!

I cant find the sword...


----------

